
Young Men Give Up Work for Video Games? Be Skeptical - bachmeier
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-07-11/young-men-give-up-work-for-video-games-be-skeptical
======
sharemywin
I think the article is missing the point of playing video games as an
addiction. why go to McDonalds and have some jackass yell at you that you
forgot to put ketchup on that hamburger when you can be the supreme commander
of the 85th armada.

